# The general chit chat, useless post thread



## rustywrangler (Aug 17, 2010)

*                       Who decided that a round pizza should come in a square box?*


----------



## havasu (Aug 17, 2010)

Simple....marketing. You ever seen a round box?

Why does one park on a driveway, and drive on a parkway?


----------



## fatboy99 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why Do good vacuum cleaners SUCK


----------



## thomask (Aug 19, 2010)

If my eyesight is so bad then why can I see the moon?


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2010)

How can my wife be so broke when she still has a book of checks in her purse?


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 22, 2010)

Is a paper cut the tree's final revenge???????


----------



## Jackwagon (Apr 22, 2012)

Why is it that when something is on a ship, it's called "Cargo."  Put that same thing in a car, and it's a "Shipment."


----------



## thomask (Apr 22, 2012)

Why is "cool" good and "not so hot" bad?


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

I just wanted to post a useless post.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

If useless posts were what you were after, you succeeded!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Have to succeed at something.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

I'm exhausted right now!


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> I just wanted to post a useless post.



So just a regular post of yours then.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

So am I, I pulled something in my back yesterday while installing my can lights in the babies room and the back of my right leg went numb and was still numb this morning and throbbing. So I decided I would still go to work and shovel a few thousand pounds of dirt onto my trailer. will then my arm started going numb so I went over to the other halves office (She is in physical therapy) and got checked out. They pulled me and stretched my and bent me in ways I haven't seen since being a child. Now I feel a bit better but my leg is still numb. Odd if I say so. I just got home and sat down, i am beat.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Kelowna said:


> So just a regular post of yours then.



Yes just like the other one.:rockin:


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Chris, have you had an ECG lately?


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

What is an ECG?


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

ElectroCardioGram. Or better known as "ticker pictures"


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Never had one but I do get a physical every two years and I am still breathing at this moment so i assume it is working.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2012)

Hey, just wait...getting old ain't for sissys. If you don't like today...you sure won't like tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

I love today.:madrun:


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Added his freaken "Free Hat" again, huh?


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

I don't like people to know I am the boss. I like to see how they really are.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Keeping with the boat theme


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Did I tell you that I hate hats?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2012)

So, where do we get free hats? Stickers? Smilies here are Mucho better. Wheres all this spam? Lack of estrogen around here seems to have a calming effect round here...just saying.


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

You really should request an ECG to just be sure. Listen to the Dr. Even if he is now retired.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Don't listen to the proctologist because he is full of ****!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

havasu said:


> Keeping with the boat theme



Why you gotta one up me with the beer.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

You are lucky I didn't post the fuel beast!


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

havasu said:


> You are lucky I didn't post the fuel beast!



It being what exactly.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Here is my baby. 

View attachment Havasu pics (7).jpg


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> So, where do we get free hats? Stickers? Smilies here are Mucho better. Wheres all this spam? Lack of estrogen around here seems to have a calming effect round here...just saying.



Free hats are at the nascar race.

Spam we killed all that, you should have seen the site a couple days ago.

Seems the women can't find there way over here.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

havasu said:


> Here is my baby.



Sure is purdy. How long is that one? I bet mine was cheaper tho.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

25' footer, small compared to some of the monsters out at Lake Havasu.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

Mine is a 20 footer.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

Four Winns....a great reliable and good looking boat.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

Not bad for a 93 with almost no hours on it. Been garaged it's whole life.


----------



## Kelowna (May 25, 2012)

Nice boats men, currently my boat is a 16' Smokercraft LX with Mercury 50 4 stroke, its all 3 years old. My last boat was involved in an accident while in tow behind our also former motorhome, which was totalled to.


----------



## Kelowna (May 25, 2012)

Alright who changed my signature.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

Was not me. Maybe it was Austin you should PM him a nasty message.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

I bet it was Chris but I myself would send Austin a nasty message anyway.


----------



## Kelowna (May 25, 2012)

"Liked" your posts because you guys were being mean, and I know it drives Havasu crazy when I like stuff


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

If you don't send Austin a nasty message who will?


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

I will. I am personally not afraid of him. It is Keith who scares the poop out of me. I hear he is mean! But as we all know, Keith is just Austin's alter ego.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2012)

Don't worry about Keith, he's easily distracted by bright shinny objects.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't worry about Keith, he's easily distracted by bright shinny objects.



Lear Jets, Maserati's, chrome palaces, Helicopters, etc. My favorite is his chrome Glock, he stole it from the hands of a prince in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2012)

hqwinemann said:


> I'm a dead spammer



go away you nasty spammer!!!


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

Never gets old banning people.:rockin:


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm Chit chat?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Hmm Chit chat?



Just chit...no chat  :thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sure Chris is up to his neck in chitty diapers about now!


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

I am starting a collection that I will be giving to Rik.


----------



## havasu (Sep 30, 2012)

How did the party turn out last night?


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

Pretty good but I didn' stick around for much after the food.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

Betsy sent me a text and people are still talking about the Brisket today. Must have been good.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2012)

Random post # 85437


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

You guys suck! That is all.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2012)

I ate too much tonight. That is all.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

So did I, today was a smoking day and BBQ day.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2012)

So you fired up the bong and listened to Bob Marley?


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

Not for some odd years but that would be fun.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Not for some odd years but that would be fun.



So...your saying there may be something to _Rocky Mtn High_, next week?


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah a bunch of beer. Ironically he died crashing into that mountain.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't wait to be leaving CA for a while and my freeloader roomate/stepchild/ guy with no goals or hobbies in life.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2012)

Who exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

The freeloader is my jail buddy.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

Post post post.


----------



## havasu (Oct 14, 2012)

ditto...........


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2012)

Fired up the hunting quad today for the first time since last year and also fired up the moped. I may even bring it with unregistered of course. CA wants 90 bucks a year to register a 50 dollar bike and then insurance on top of that because I might hit a honda and hurt my self.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 14, 2012)

What kind of 4 wheeler do you have?


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2012)

A couple crappy ones. I use the Trailboss for my hunting. I want to buy a new one but it is hard to justify the cost when mine works fine and does everything I need it to just a little slower.

2001 Polaris 325 trailboss
1995 Honda 300ex
2006 Polaris 700 6x6 Ranger. 

View attachment IMG_20121013_202129.jpg


View attachment quads.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2012)

So my freeloader wont get up in the morning, lazy bastard. He slept with his window open last night and his window faces my driveway. I backed up my F250 with a Flowmaster to the window and fired it up. Do you think he will get up now?


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2012)

I still don't know who this freeloader is who is taking my bed away from me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2012)

Which Freeloader are you speaking of?


----------

